# FS: 800mhz ram, 45nm c2d, HS



## lovely? (Oct 6, 2009)

12-7-09: just bought a little intel Atom+nvidia Ion mobo, need the cash! all prices lowered.

2x1gb OCZ Reaper 800mhz ddr2, 4-4-4-15, 2.2v: $25

intel C2D E8400 C0, 45nm, 1333mhz fsb, 3.0ghz core clock: $80

Xigmatek S-1283 120mm tower heatsink: $25 (SOLD)

ASUS P5k-Deluxe P35 2xpci-e x16 (crossfire only) onboard WiFi: $60


----------



## linkin (Oct 6, 2009)

How much do you want for the E8400?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 6, 2009)

what type of ram? ddr? ddr2?


----------



## linkin (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever seen 800mhz DDR or 800mhz DDR3? Didn't think so.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 6, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Have you ever seen 800mhz DDR or 800mhz DDR3? Didn't think so.



didn't have to be a dick about it


----------



## Fatback (Oct 6, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> what type of ram? ddr? ddr2?



Well it's OCZ Reaper which I am 95% sure that it was only made in DDR2 and DDR3. Since it is 4x1GB 800MHz I highly doubt it is DDR3 since I have never seen DDR3 800Mhz ram I'm sure it is out there but it's not common. So the answer to your question my good sir is DDR2.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 6, 2009)

Fatback said:


> Well it's OCZ Reaper which I am 95% sure that it was only made in DDR2 and DDR3. Since it is 4x1GB 800MHz I highly doubt it is DDR3 since I have never seen DDR3 800Mhz ram I'm sure it is out there but it's not common. So the answer to your question my good sir is DDR2.



thank you


----------



## Gooberman (Oct 6, 2009)

lovely? said:


> A C2D E8400, 45nm, overclocks to 4ghz easily. i will ship it for +$20



Holy crap  !!! if only I had the money sadly


----------



## Fatback (Oct 6, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> thank you



Welcome



Gooberman said:


> Holy crap  !!! if only I had the money sadly



lol you do no $20 is not the price right?


----------



## Gooberman (Oct 6, 2009)

ahhh i read again xD now i'm happy


----------



## Geoff (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that the E8400 that I sold you a little while back?  If so it's a champ at overclocking!


----------



## lovely? (Oct 7, 2009)

it sure is! there is a thread in the desktop section explaining how my psu exploded and took some things with it. im upgrading to some ddr3 1600, and a core i5 750.

EDIT: ADDED PRICES


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 7, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Holy crap  !!! if only I had the money sadly



lol your still living at home and you don't have $20?


----------



## lovely? (Oct 7, 2009)

PM me if you are interested or post here if you have qualms with some prices.

otherwise GTFO! lol jk


----------



## ScOuT (Oct 23, 2009)

Bump for a great price on the processor...E8400 would be a great chip for some people doing a budget build


----------



## Gooberman (Oct 23, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> lol your still living at home and you don't have $20?



I spent all my money on a new mouse and keyboard and a couple games


----------



## 87dtna (Oct 23, 2009)

Will the Xigmatek HSF work with AMD sockets as well?  Am2/3?


----------



## Fatback (Oct 23, 2009)

87dtna said:


> Will the Xigmatek HSF work with AMD sockets as well?  Am2/3?



Yep it will, I have used this HSF before it is good. I had it on a 720BE and the temps where 36C idle and 50C load.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...03&cm_re=xigmatek_1283-_-35-233-003-_-Product


----------



## lovely? (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump, lower prices.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 8, 2009)

Gawd, WAIT PEOPLE, till after Christmas so I can buy all your stuff!!

Lol, sorry. Continue...


----------



## Matthew1990 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shipping to UK?


----------



## FATALiiTYz (Dec 13, 2009)

How much will shipping cost to AU?


----------



## lovely? (Dec 14, 2009)

shipping out of the country usually costs an arm and a leg, even for small items.


----------



## Springy182 (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed, I've done trades with my buddy in Australia and it aint cheap.


----------



## Bramp (Dec 14, 2009)

not to get off topic, but what does crossfire only mean on that motherboard? (bump)


----------



## Shane (Dec 14, 2009)

Bramp said:


> not to get off topic, but what does crossfire only mean on that motherboard? (bump)



It means that you can only run 2x Ati cards in crossfire,And you cannot run 2x nvidia cards in SLI.

I believe some newer motherboards allow you to do both now.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 14, 2009)

lovely? said:


> shipping out of the country usually costs an arm and a leg, even for small items.



For very small items, like a CPU or RAM, you can use USPS small flat rate box.  $14 shipped anywhere in the world, not too bad.


----------



## Springy182 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> It means that you can only run 2x Ati cards in crossfire,And you cannot run 2x nvidia cards in SLI.
> 
> I believe some newer motherboards allow you to do both now.



X58 and certain P55 based motherboards, yes.


----------



## anbo369 (Dec 23, 2009)

87dtna said:


> For very small items, like a CPU or RAM, you can use USPS small flat rate box.  $14 shipped anywhere in the world, not too bad.



Thats freakin awesome!!
to buy 1 gram of thermal paste off pccasegear they charge $12 for shipping to the same country!..... bastards


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the E8400 still available?  And are the prices shipped?  If so, I'll take it.


----------



## lovely? (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry the e8400 was just sold.


----------



## Jet (Dec 26, 2009)

Interested in the motherboard possibly--when the PSU went out, it didn't damage the motherboard at all? Prices are with shipping?


----------

